

Web Reviews: Average Online Review Is 4.3 Out of Five Stars - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125470172872063071.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_tech

======
yarapavan
the WSJ article is not available in full. Subscription required. Please do not
post links of this nature which cannot be read or verified

~~~
cwan
Sorry, they don't make it clear what's behind or in front of the paywall. Let
me know if this link works:
[http://www.emailthis.clickability.com/et/emailThis?clickMap=...](http://www.emailthis.clickability.com/et/emailThis?clickMap=viewThis&etMailToID=1451300943)

